# Paph. sanderianum



## Pete (Sep 24, 2010)

hows this for a first bloomer!
6 years and 3 months from flask. 
dorsal sepal = 2.0 cm, petal length = 71 cm (28.5")


----------



## John Boy (Sep 24, 2010)

oh wauuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!
Stunning colours too!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 24, 2010)

Pete said:


> 6 years and 3 months from flask.



Hooray! Mine might bloom before I die.

What is the parentage or source of your plant? The color really is very good.

tt


----------



## Roy (Sep 24, 2010)

Nothing to say except... Beautiful....


----------



## labskaus (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 24, 2010)

Amazing!!! Thanks for posting those!

e-spice


----------



## emydura (Sep 24, 2010)

WOW Pete. You would have to be happy with that. Four flowers and 71 cm petals on a first flowering. That is impressive.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2010)

The numbers add up to impressive!!!


----------



## etex (Sep 24, 2010)

:clap::clap:WOW!! Very exceptional blooms! You must be quite pleased!
And your greenhouse looks awesome,as usual!!:drool: :drool: Great growing!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is gorgeous!!!!! Love it! :drool:


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 24, 2010)

DAMN! Impressive specs! :drool:


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 24, 2010)

wow! Gorgeous!!! 

just one question, as it somehow surprised me... I have never seen this species in person, and therefore am not really sure about whether 2 cm wide dorsal is good or normal? it sounds like very small to me. am I wrong? or is it ok for this species? normally I fidn only references to the lenght ofthe petals but nothing else...


----------



## GuRu (Sep 24, 2010)

Zounds that's lovely!! :drool::drool::drool:
And the term from flask to flower is very short at least in my eyes.
I'm pondering to emigrate to Hawaii.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2010)

That's the most colorful sander I've ever seen, thanks for sharing. 

BTW, are ants crawling up the petals?


----------



## Potterychef (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice Pete, very nice indeed. Doug


----------



## hardy (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, nice one!! Congratulations. Very good-looking growing environment too! :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations to the grower; very impressive result after this rel. short growing period!!!! How many brothers/sisters are around? Jean


----------



## Paul (Sep 24, 2010)

very very one!! and 4 flowers on a first bloom... great job!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 24, 2010)

sweet:clap:


----------



## tim (Sep 24, 2010)

it's nice to know that some of the seedlings out there are of the truly multifloral type....i'm tired of seeing 2 and 3-flowered clones...is this one of Kai's?


----------



## Carper (Sep 24, 2010)

That is one sensational plant that was worth waiting for. I've just obtained my seedling, so only have about 5 years or so to wait!

Gary


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2010)

Very impressive and beautiful!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you say WOW...!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: That deserves a standing ovation...


----------



## Pete (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks all for the nice comments. 
not sure what the parents are as I dont have the tag in front of me but the breeding is from Taiwan. Tim- its not one of Kai's but I have several of those that are just behind this one and i think they should bloom next year.. as for the parents of this there are seven of its brothers and sisters here alongside it but they too are just a bit behind this one, which has been by far the most vigorous of the bunch for a while now.
Kavanaru-2 cm is good for this species. average to good. sometimes you see it with 1 cm! _P. sanderianum_ is known for having extremely narrow sepals.
.... No ants eric.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent!! Good growing!

Ramon


----------



## John M (Sep 25, 2010)

Pete, that's the most beautiful sanderianum that I've seen. Congrats!


----------



## callosum (Sep 25, 2010)

Impressival paph


----------



## Jorch (Sep 25, 2010)

very impressive!! beautiful form and long petals, and you bloomedin from flask in so little time!! congrats!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 25, 2010)

Pete said:


> thanks all for the nice comments.
> not sure what the parents are as I dont have the tag in front of me but the breeding is from Taiwan. Tim- its not one of Kai's but I have several of those that are just behind this one and i think they should bloom next year.. as for the parents of this there are seven of its brothers and sisters here alongside it but they too are just a bit behind this one, which has been by far the most vigorous of the bunch for a while now.
> Kavanaru-2 cm is good for this species. average to good. sometimes you see it with 1 cm! _P. sanderianum_ is known for having extremely narrow sepals.
> .... No ants eric.



Thanks, Pete! but I was talking about the dorsal, not the petals... still, I also thought they would be wider too...


----------



## Pete (Sep 25, 2010)

Ramon, I am talking about the dorsal too. not the petals.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 25, 2010)

ok


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 26, 2010)

Living beauty...


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 26, 2010)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## swamprad (Sep 27, 2010)

Un-be-freakin-lievable!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow that's just beautiful. Thanks for the close up of the flower too. I think anyone who can grow and bloom sanderainum deserve a 'Gold Medal' ^^


----------

